# ISO of recommendations for smaller battery



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I use a lawnmower style battery. It weight like 12lbs maybe?? It's plenty to start my 25hp 2 stroke Yamaha...


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

x2 same motor as Yobata I buy the Walmart Everstart they last several years


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’d go with a motorcycle battery is budget isn’t the primary concern. I’ve had the guys that sell lawnmower batteries tell me they are all built pretty crappy and can’t be expected to last long. 

I wanted a sealed AGM battery, so I went with this one. 400 CCA and fits great in a U1 battery box. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XQME74/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a Honda VTX 1800C (110 cubic inches). I don't recall the weight, but I have had great luck with the Yuasa AGM battery. It's pretty small and light, and it oughta crank that outboard with power to spare. I've never gotten less than five years out of one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

How about a jet ski battery? Small, light, made for marine use.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That’s what I use on my 50 Etec


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I went to Batteries Plus, got a small AGM battery for my 20hp Suzuki. Had it over 3 years, never failed me.


----------

